# Reel mowing wet grass



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Is this any different than with a rotary? We got a ton of rain the last two days and I need to mow bad... Lawn is still wet but we have a break today, then it's supposed to rain the next 10 days... I really need to mow today before I go to work but don't want to damage the lawn mowing when it's still damp.. thanks guys.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

They are designed to effectively cut in damp or wet conditions. BUT Don't run it through standing water!

You are more likely to damage the lawn in turns when it's wet, so be mindful of that.

Mowing with a Greens Mower when the ground is wet has the added benefit of leveling out some small bumps.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Damp grass will also do and awesome job of cleaning buildup off your Reel, you can just use a garden hose to knock off the grass clippings that are stuck to your Mower and use your blower to dry it completely. Don't let it sit wet, rust will form quickly.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool thanks man!!! I'll let it sit in the sun another 30 mins then mow!! Don't want it getting to long so I can remain at 5/8" HOC


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, mowing damp grass with a reel mower is very different than trying to do it with a rotary.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> +1, mowing damp grass with a reel mower is very different than trying to do it with a rotary.


Different as in, worse?

Just curious myself, we get pop up showers or I've had it start raining when mowing, and like many just can't skip it or miss cutting it!

Never in standing water or puddling, but I just got a reel mower and know nothing about it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No much better. It doesn't clump up like it does with a rotary.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Got her done!!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice job. Now wasn't that fun?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Sure was!!! I love mowing haha. Until I realized I was running late for work... Then I sprayed the mower down with wd40 and ran out the door lol.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I love the lawn, and the live oak! We planted 10 of them in our yard for privacy, and you'll want a plan for the bermuda that grows under yours.

ETA: Mowing wet grass is a dream with a reel, as you've found out.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I love the lawn, and the live oak! We planted 10 of them in our yard for privacy, and you'll want a plan for the bermuda that grows under yours.
> 
> ETA: Mowing wet grass is a dream with a reel, as you've found out.


Thanks!! My back yard isn't that big but my front yard is a pretty decent size! Love the live oak too, it's growing fast!!!


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Redtenchu said:


> They are designed to effectively cut in damp or wet conditions. BUT Don't run it through standing water!
> 
> You are more likely to damage the lawn in turns when it's wet, so be mindful of that.
> 
> Mowing with a Greens Mower when the ground is wet has the added benefit of leveling out some small bumps.


Really? I would start mowing now in the morning to level my lawn (minor) 🙂, remove those pesky small bumps.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

The grass is nice and damp just about every morning we mow on the golf course !!! Makes it easier to see where I've already mowed lol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

@Pamboys09 I cut in wet conditions today. I was messy in a few spots, so I got out my garden hose to clean off the grass in those areas.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I mowed wet yesterday afternoon. It was messier than usually because the clippings stuck to the rollers but it was nice seeing where I had cut and it all rinsed off easy. It also cleaned things up like @Redtenchu mentioned. My rollers have never been so shiney!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I mowed wet yesterday afternoon. It was messier than usually because the clippings stuck to the rollers but it was nice seeing where I had cut and it all rinsed off easy. It also cleaned things up like @Redtenchu mentioned. My rollers have never been so shiney!


Mowing when wet does have a nice cleaning effect on the blades and rollers with a little water rinse! Well done @Redtwin


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Stripes better when it's wet too


----------

